

Software Development and Philosophy - tobiassvn
http://return42.blogspot.com/2009/08/software-development-and-philosophy.html

======
iguanatom
After working with computers through the internet maturation, I believed that
society as a whole needed to improve their humanity in order to use the
technology the right ways. Later I decided we should use technology to improve
our humanity. Now I just need to figure out how exactly to make it happen.

